# black ink bleeding on lettering



## johnmarchuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I am hopeing somneone can help me ,the black in my text on my hanes beefy t-shirt
is bleeding my settings are ink 10,vivid 0 platenum is at a-heght the t-shirt is 10.2oz so i have been giving it a double hit but even if I don't give it a double hit the bleeding is still in the text,any suggestions.

jmm


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Which printer?


----------



## johnmarchuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Brother Gt-541


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't own a Brother, but have you tried dropping your ink level down. I know that a lot of Brother printers only do one pass and don't run the ink level at 10. That would be my first suggestion. Have you tried another type of shirt as well? The fabric can differ from a Hanes Beefy T to a Gildan and you will need to make some adjustments.


----------



## twinquilts (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a brother and have the same problem. I have been testing different ways to stop the bleed. One is go to preferences when you hit print then preferences then the color of the shirt also the first vivid on 4 but the bottom number should be on 6 or 7 for t-shirts. Then if you have yellow you want to check the box that says yellow then black. It does a pass of yellow then it passes the other colors over that. Also on your machine itself once to send over the design hit the down arrow to direction hit ok then change it to unilatteral. That gives you a one direction spray. That has worked the best but after that I have to call Brother International for more help. Also your machine should be set for the new yellow and to RGB. I hope that helps. Thanks Paula


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Beefy-T's are 6.1oz.
Uni-Directional is the print direction mentioned above.

Otherwise, we print black on Beefy-T's all the time, one-pass, with no issues (platen level B). Can you post a picture of the problem, as well as let us know if it is "bleeding" before you press the shirt?

Eric


----------



## twinquilts (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Erik:

I was printing yellow and black. I don't have a problem with single colors but it was a yellow lettering on the inside and black boarder around it that sprayed over on the yellow. It does not seem to be crisp and that is the problem. Maybe I am being too fussy but the examples of printing I saw was crisp. I clean the heads and that is not the problem. Thanks for your answering. Paula


----------



## whatevers13 (Jun 17, 2008)

Is the bleeding only on the black ink or any color? try raising the pallet up one notch, try and get it close to the print head as possible without it hitting the print head


----------

